# Conformation fun match



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

The local GSD club is having a fun match on the 29th for conformation, rally, and obedience. I've decided to enter Odin into the breed match for fun since his leash walking still isn't very good so rally and obedience may be out of the question.

But.. on the same thought how good does a dog's leash walking need to be for showing? He's not a horrendous puller, but he's not exactly one for heeling just yet either. Do they usually have to keep a stack when showing?

What i'm most curious about is if in conformation can a dog be faulted/DQ for having marks/scars/scabs/lumps etc. on them?

I guess deciding to enter a show for fun got all these questions in my head, I don't know if it's something we'd be sticking to but for fun every now and then I figure it wouldn't hurt.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I took my 6 month old puppy to the UKC Premier conformation shows, all 3 days. Before I went I went to 2 practice nights at a local dog club and he got the idea that he shoud run next to me. The only leash walking we did was getting in and out of the building. I did have a problem getting my puppy to hold still for the judge. We are working on stacking next month in a weekly class.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Judges will not expect puppies to be perfect. At matches the routine is the same as a real show, only the vibe is more relaxed. Your pup will need to trot with you around the ring and stand for the judge to examine. A stack would be nice, but it doesn't have to be held for a long time.

Just go and have fun.


----------

